# Will adopt



## Maquis1911 (Oct 15, 2010)

I live in Mesa, AZ and have a rescued feral pigeon. I have room for one or two more and will hopefully be getting more cages in the coming months. So if anyone in the Mesa/Phoenix area needs to find a home for a pigeon please email me at [email protected] Also I know vets that will treat them here in Mesa.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you! Homes for needy pigeons are always in short supply! I'm so glad you are there and able to help one or two more!

Terry


----------



## Maquis1911 (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool thank you. I used to rescue critters when I was growing up. The state I used to live wouldn't let you claim ownership of found birds (including pigeons) so you had to try to find a rehabber or do the best you could. I am SO glad vets out here can treat them and that so many people rescue them. I was mortified by all the dead birds I see out here and about dies when I saw a truck advertising pigeon extermination!! I feel a lot better being able to help and rescue a couple.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

e-mail sent


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Maquis911

Glad to meet you! I, too, live in Mesa and have 5 rescued non-releaseable pigeons.

I'm sure there will be rescues coming your way...

Where in Mesa do you live?

I bet you are familiar with the Avian Vets, Dr. Funk and Dr. Burke?

ALL THE BEST

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I really hope she will take some non releasable pigeons from my friend Jim in Tucson. He has many in desperate need of homes. I have tried to connect the two but Jim's computer is down and I'm hoping he can make contact with Maquis by this weekend.


----------

